# cops



## tober (Jun 12, 2007)

do you guys look out for cops when hanging your thumb out?


----------



## ryn (Jun 12, 2007)

i just stay on the "safe side" of the no hitchin sign. usually at an on-ramp with room for a car to pull over, but before the sign. ive been run off by cops on the east coast alot more times than the west coast. truck stops have worked well for me too. and not just truckers. ive gotten rides from all sorts of people there.
and im not afraid to turn down an offer just cause its a ride if the driver seems whack.


----------



## iago (Jun 12, 2007)

there isnt really anything you can do if a cop drives by you and your on an on ramp. they know what youre doing it just depends if they care or not. truck stops are usualy pretty chill and ive never seen cops hanging around them. what state youre in matters too.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 12, 2007)

just stay on the on ramp, or ask around at the truckstop. if you wanna stop by the t.v lounge at the truck stop you can sometimes get the truckers interested in giving you rides, but you may have to wait a day 0r so for them to drop off their load in that town.


----------



## kai (Jun 12, 2007)

I've had numerous cops drive by me when I was hitching in Canada, I just smile and wave, usually they wave back (although I have kept my thumb out when I couldn't spot the sirens at night). I had one park behind a bush and stake out me and my comrade ( i assume to nail an unsuspecting kind driver) so we just turned our backs and ate lunch until he drove off. in ottawa we got rides into town from a cop (which we needed and also told to stay off the split highways from a different cop). Other then that in Canada I've never had a problem. I spend most of my time in BC and it seems like no cops on the highways there give two shits about it. Or at least don't give two shits about ME hitching, everyone has different stories of course.


----------



## Punkristo (Jul 12, 2007)

I always walk on the freeway, its a lot more faster but cops mess with you more. I just stay there until I get kicked out and then I try the onramp. 2 states that its illegal to hitchhike is Georgia and New York.


----------



## cornflake (Jul 12, 2007)

its LEGAL in maryland as long as you stay out of the roadway (the roadway does NOT include the shoulder, it includes only where cars drive aka the lanes) .except for (obviously) places where it says pedestrians prohibited.


----------



## Tyrel (Aug 19, 2007)

Canada is a breeze for hitch hiking... except the bigger cities (toronto, montreal and vancouver) but if you know the transit systems to get out of the city its no problem


----------



## A better World (Aug 19, 2007)

anyone know how bad the cops are about it in new jersey?


----------



## Mouse (Aug 27, 2007)

I've walked the highway a lot and only gotten in trouble once. california. near Camorillo or some shit liek that. they'll run your name (you might be a run away.. felon...whatever) and tell you to get your ass back to the on-ramp. some states might not be so nice but that's from my experience.

it's usually pointless to walk the highway cuz people will be going too fast to pullover but when you're stuck at a SHITTY on-ramp you might as well walk a few miles to the next one. there's usally an access road of some sort though.. so if you're scared, walk paralle to the highway and not on it. 

I've gotten some great rides on 95 when walking the road though. cops tend to pass you by or circle you ... never gotten messed w/ on 95 by a cop though I knew they were watchign us a bit. They're more concerned w/ speeding tickets. I tend to drop my thumb when I see a cop just so they wont bother me. dunno if it REALLY helps but it doesn't seem like a bad habit. 

just go with your gutT


----------



## Cush (Aug 31, 2007)

cops are ok in jersey. just keep in mind that there are an abnormally high ammount of prisons and people and cops are ridiculously anal about it around those areas.


----------

